# Purple hair jig



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Stumbled on to this on ebay. http://cgi.ebay.com/Deer-Hair-Bass-...ryZ31690QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## cramerk (Aug 3, 2005)

That is a =nice looking jig, but from past experience, I only buy one particular style. Those might work but I have never been able to match the production of the ones you can get at the Fishermans Warf. Anybody else find these same results? also what lenght of rod do u all prefer for the jig season? I ask that because I just got a new 7ft. fenwick but I was wondering if that was too long of a rod......


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

I stick with the old faithful purple hair jigs most of the time too but I have caught eyes on purple twister tails and those jigs that look like they have christmas tinsel attached to them. If you are on top of the fish they are gonna hit it (most of the time). I use a 6'6" Medium action rod. I think the action is more important than the length of the rod. I use 6 lb. fireline with a fluorocarbon leader attached to the jig. You can feel the eyes breathe on the jig with this set up.


----------



## fishhunter775 (Sep 11, 2006)

Guys Don over at www.olepetestackle.com has some of the best hair jigs around and at a great price.The Ultra heads he tyes on are simply perfect.


----------



## BlueRibbonTaxidermy (Feb 2, 2005)

Check this one out www.slevad.com


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

This is the purple style I tie and it has a proven track record over the past two years. Purple Bucktail, Chartreuse Synthetic Fur, Green/Silver Flashaboo and fairly heavy Rod Guide Winding Thread. I also use a quality head cament from Orvis which holds up very well. The Stinger is attached with stiff mono or Seagaur so the treble remains behind the jig when it hits the bottom. Catch less Zebra Mussels that way.










This particular jig was used for the last four trips in the Spring of 06, has accounted for over 60 walleye and still has most of the hair left.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Hey Ron is that your secret weapon? I'm going to sneak around your campsite and borrow it, cool? Nice looking jig, I just use the old reliable you can pick up at the bait shops by the reefs, they work everyear


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Over 60 eyes and still doesn't have any paint missing! You must repaint the heads. After 2 casts mine are chipped up. I get a kick out of the fish that hit the jigs with 3 strands of hair left! Those things work till' you lose em' in the rocks. No bait needed either.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

The jighead is colored with a double coat of powdered paint and then baked for 20 minutes. Almost impossible to chip and very quick to color.


----------



## KYBOB (May 5, 2004)

About you stinger. What size treble? What size line are using? I assume 40lb. or better because of the stiffness. & How are you fastening it to the hook? I was planning on buying another mold. But saw that you are using a round head jig. Already have that mold. All I need is some hooks. Going to place an order to jann's here soon. Thanks ahead for any more help.
KYBOB


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I use a size 6 treble and 20 or 25# Seagaur with a clinch knot plus instant glue to help keep it positioned on the hook. I just got a stand-up jig mold and will be tying on that also. I feel the stand-up will eliminate a lot of Zebra's latching onto the tail end of the bucktail as well as the treble which will be sticking straight out.
I also plan on tying some larger jig's (+2") this year.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Shortdrift,
What feather ?, do you use for the purple color? I've never tied a jig before. :C 
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I believe he uses bucktail.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> This is the purple style I tie and it has a proven track record over the past two years. Purple Bucktail, Chartreuse Synthetic Fur, Green/Silver Flashaboo and fairly heavy Rod Guide Winding Thread.


----------



## KYBOB (May 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info Shortdrift.
KYBOB


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Well I just tried to make a purple bucktail, the neighbor had a deer yesterday I asked for the tail, no problem. I boned the tail out, no problem, for some reason I had blood up to my elbows. Washed the tail out. I went to Wal Mart and picked up some purple dye and a jug to do this in. 4 bucks, I was to keep the fabric in the dye for an hour, I left the tail in over night, I have been draining and rinsing today, the tail is kind of purple not not much, the skin is very dark purple like the hair did not accept my type of dye. So I am looking in my Janns netcraft and I can buy it all done up perfect purple for 3.50 each, why must I always learn the hard way. You know I think I will just buy the jigs made up.


----------



## old formula (Oct 20, 2004)

The Happy Hooker is on 2 between Wild Wings and Turtle.IMHO they have the best going in all the colors imaginable and stocked deep enough that it's rare they run out.The purple with pink thread has worked very well the last few seasons and they are priced so reasonable it was hard to justify tying our own.Just need those big minnows for the best effectiveness and who knows how much they will be this season with the VHS thing going down.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Yeah making jig is something that I just don't see the point in, I just buy them made just right and with zero time into it. If I had the time and knowledge to do it I still probably woundn't I would rather tie up harnesses which I will be doing here in the new future before spring.


----------



## G.LoomisMan (Aug 12, 2006)

The only way i would start making jigs is if i didnt have anything to do in the winter when there is no ice. In my case i have school. haha
________
Model C Ten


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

old formula said:


> The Happy Hooker is on 2 between Wild Wings and Turtle.IMHO they have the best going in all the colors imaginable and stocked deep enough that it's rare they run out.


Yep, and don't forget about the Bait Barn just east of there. Dee has a good selection of jigs and whatever else you may need. Plus his daugther is always a pleasure to look at too.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Hook I'm there dude, good looking out !!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> . Plus his daugther is always a pleasure to look at too


shoulda know the jigs wouldn't be the main attraction for you   
you probably spend so much time there,you already have eneough jigs to last 3 lifetimes


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Well the tail has been drying all day and the color is whitish/purple, the brown hair did not change color at all so all I can use is the underneath hair (formerly white). But I can make jigs and I will tie some of this darn hair on them, I am going to find something to make them sparkle around here and catch fish on them. I was looking at my daughters scarf a little bit ago. 
See I quit this a couple hours ago, now I dug it out of the trash, I will have 40 bucks into a couple of jigs that will loose all their hair on the first casts, then I will figure out how to do it right. But I have to build them.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I enjoy tying my own, but I buy some as well. I ordered these Tuesday from www.captainhookstackle.com , and they showed up today. $12.99 dozen plus shipping. Stinger hook already attached.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Dang HET, plan on losing some jigs this spring, you using 2 pound test that's 10 years old and plan on fishing in broken glass, I don't think I have EVER lost a jig to the reefs, or zebra's. 

I know where I am going to get some backups. LOL I have the same 4-6 jigs for the past 4 years, they got the flavor to them.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Most of the guys that show up to fish on my boat bring a half a sandwich, a warm pop, ans some cigarettes.

I like to have some extra tackle on board. Plus, it really wouldn't have been worth ordering one or two jigs.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

That sucks most of the people who come on my boat bring a bad of ice, a case of beer, a couple sandwiches, gas money, and of course cigerettes, cigars and pop and a good attitude cause the know were gonna get em. 

I totally know what you mean, though THAT'S WHAT I BRING.....I come the least prepared I have a built in cooler in the new boat I just leave water in there so I usually have something to drink, if the gas station don't have it I don't need it. LOL. ask frank, ohh wait till camping you'll see what I bring...Frank feel free to add to this....hey frank got a pair of socks I can borrow, you got a extra hat, dammit I only have one glove, do you have an extra head lamp. I used to be real bad I am getting better, as long as I keep my stuff in my truck and remember to put it all back I'm good. I love having a station wagon I mean SUV


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Well if thats all it takes Het, than I'm leavin the boat home and going with you! lol


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

oh man.... Kev and his idea of every thing he needs to go camping= cigs, beer, and fishing stuff... mabey spare sandles and thats it..... he sleeps where ever.... too funny way to may ridiculous memories...

Hey ... I'd rather use ShortDrift's jiggs..... when will they be avaible ??? built to last.... i got a buck or two ...

Het ,thanks for those links... im gonna have to place an order...

Frank


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

For you Ohio guys , try calling Bobby Johns.He makes most of the jigs you see at the local lake shore bait shops.He makes them all for Dave at Happy Hookers and his prices are cheaper (I do believe )than Captain Hooks.
He also has them from 1/4- 1 ounce sizes in 16 different colors.His heads on the jjig also has glitter baked in them for even more of a flash.
Capt`n Dwayne
WalleyeWiz Guide Service

Bobbys number is 
419 334 2345.He is also a member of the WBSA.

Tell him Dwayne told you about him.


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll second what the Wiz said!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

WalleyeWiz said:


> For you Ohio guys , try calling Bobby Johns.He makes most of the jigs you see at the local lake shore bait shops.He makes them all for Dave at Happy Hookers and his prices are cheaper (I do believe )than Captain Hooks.
> He also has them from 1/4- 1 ounce sizes in 16 different colors.His heads on the jjig also has glitter baked in them for even more of a flash.
> Capt`n Dwayne
> WalleyeWiz Guide Service
> ...


Capt'n,
Does Bobby have a website? It sure would be good to be able to see what his offerings are.

Thanks


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Well last night I was going to paint some jigs to do some test jigs, use the brown hair until I have it down. Well I put some base paint on the jigs to hold the purple. Rustoleum don't work, I will give everone that damn tip, it dripped right off. I wanted something in the garage to stick to the lead heads, have not found it yet. I have to trash those jigs,.....next. 
I am glad I started this early in the year.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

The powder paint in a plastic jar from Gander Mt works great. Hold the jig (pliers on the hook) head over a candle for about thirty seconds, then dip it in the powder. Let it cure overnight, then put it in the oven for twenty minutes.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Do you think that tail is purple enough, I printed the photo of Shortdrifts jig. I also put a second coat of rustoleum on the jigs it might be sticking now, I have some purple paint I will try. But will end up at GM, Jann's or Cabelas this weekend all under a hour away.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

It should be a bit darker but I would tie a few with the lighter co;or too. You can use fingernail polish on the heads also but use a white base coat. I even use a white base with the powder.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Hey Ron is that your first published piece of work he has a photo of there, great job, very artistic. I applaud your jig making abilities, your a legend jig maker. LOL 

I'm just playing, I'm stil hurtin from the one you through out earlier. LOL Come on april the camping trip is going to be fun.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I dipped the heads in Rustoleum twice and put two coats of Krylon H2o purple and they heads look great this morning just wondering if they are going to chip right off. I am heading up to Janns as I finish this to buy more stuff it looks like around 25 more bucks for a couple of jigs. But building them on an unfishable day in the winter, so what, I would spend more in a bar.
Now people are dropping off old dead deer tails in my bushes to help me. Skanky stuff and they will want 50 done jigs for "helping", they call and say o I dropped this off, more like a drive by.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Well that took all weekend but 35 bucks at Janns, then I trashed about 25 jigs that I had to learn how to powder paint, I am still not sure on how to put the eyes on. But I made about 30 of them and threw the first 20 in the trash. Even the ones above are pratice, now this week just 20 purple ones. Also tip on powder paint clean your eye before baking, FYI.
But it was fun and a challenge I look to using them in the spring.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Those look nice, Weekender. You could get away with using less hair on them. After I dip mine in the powder, I tap the pliers with the jig in them on the edge of the container to get any excess material off of the jig. I then stick a toothpick through the eyelet to remove any undried paint from it.

For the eyes, you can simply make them with a Sharpie marker, or get some small artist brushes, and use any color of paint you want.


----------



## GO FISH (Aug 13, 2004)

I just received these from Riverwalleyes.com


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

What size/weights are most useful to get if you are only going to have a dozen or two of these jigs?? 

Thanks
reo


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

These are from Ole Petes. Great jigs and nice colors. He has a ton of colors too. You won't beat his price either. He also ties some great trailor hooks that he makes from wire! no need to worry about the eyes cutting these.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Dale, buddy, my friend..those will not catch any walleye...! And since you're my buddy, I'll take them off your hands. Just send them to me and you don't have to worry about them not catching any fish...


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Weekender#1 said:


> Well that took all weekend but 35 bucks at Janns, then I trashed about 25 jigs that I had to learn how to powder paint, I am still not sure on how to put the eyes on. But I made about 30 of them and threw the first 20 in the trash. Even the ones above are pratice, now this week just 20 purple ones. Also tip on powder paint clean your eye before baking, FYI.
> But it was fun and a challenge I look to using them in the spring.


WHY DOES MY COMPUTER JUST SHOW AN RED X INSTEAD OF THE PICTURE
IT SELF?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Rodney, your such a nice guy!  Let me try them and then I'll give you what I don't catch fish on. Man this Erie adventure I'm on is gonna be expensive-- but well worth it!


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

lol Dale! Somehow every trip just seems to drain your finances. Always something you gotta buy. Got so much stuff now, I should probably use it. But every year there is a new killer lure that you gotta have a dozen of. Oh well, if I didn't spend it on fishing I would probably be spending it on booze and women. Come to think of it, I don't think I need any fishing stuff this year! lol


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Just in case you are interested you will be able to rent my "Sure Fire" jigs at the outing. It will be $1.00 per hour but I will require a $7.00 deposite.  This pricing is only good for advanced orders placed and paid for by 2-15-2007. A premium of $.50 per hour will be charged if rented at the outing as well as an additional $3.00 on the deposite since i'm sure the jig's will be in demand after my first :B  morning.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> Just in case you are interested you will be able to rent my "Sure Fire" jigs at the outing. It will be $1.00 per hour but I will require a $7.00 deposite.  This pricing is only good for advanced orders placed and paid for by 2-15-2007. A premium of $.50 per hour will be charged if rented at the outing as well as an additional $3.00 on the deposite since i'm sure the jig's will be in demand after my first :B  morning.


Okay, Ron, good deal. Sign Dale up since he'll be passing all his recently purchased non-producing jigs on to me.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

wow..... Ron "the jig shark.".....LOL

i asked about buying not renting.......LOL i can only imagine the mark up on this..

frank


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

It appears shortdrift is gonna outfish all of us before we even make it to spring...he is gonna have a full stringer of big biters if you guys don't watch it!  No wonder you are AOY!

Now, who said the purple jigs can't catch anything?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I gave all of my jig tying crap to a buddy of mine that has been tying flies for years, and he tied me a bunch of these.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice jig het.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

That's a beauty Het. You should not fish with those, they are for looking at only! You should send them to me for there safekeeping.


----------



## Two Hip (Oct 27, 2005)

There are some really nice jigs being shown here.This is the one that I will be using on the reefs this year.


----------



## Two Hip (Oct 27, 2005)

By the way does anyone know what happened to the way we use to post images in a post?It keeps asking me for a URL.It never did this before the site upgrade.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Worked for me, I had to hit the upload button twice though.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Weekender#1 said:


> Well the tail has been drying all day and the color is whitish/purple, the brown hair did not change color at all so all I can use is the underneath hair (formerly white). But I can make jigs and I will tie some of this darn hair on them, I am going to find something to make them sparkle around here and catch fish on them. I was looking at my daughters scarf a little bit ago.
> See I quit this a couple hours ago, now I dug it out of the trash, I will have 40 bucks into a couple of jigs that will loose all their hair on the first casts, then I will figure out how to do it right. But I have to build them.


Hey *Weekender*, the hair is hollow inside and waterproof. That is why they use it so much for dry flies. When they color it commercially they let it soak for days or weeks for the color to "absorb". It is soooo much easier buying the tails. And this is coming from someone who would rather make something than spend too much money buying it. I've got a collection of my own jigs and other baits I'll be bringing along. I'll try to get a pic up soon.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

first time trying this









seems to have worked for me


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Two Hip said:


> By the way does anyone know what happened to the way we use to post images in a post?It keeps asking me for a URL.It never did this before the site upgrade.


click on the paperclip instead of the picture icon.


----------



## Gringo Loco (Mar 5, 2005)

Netcraft got their purple hair jigs in Saturday and I bought the first ones right from the box. I'm not handy enough to make my own.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

I sure hope the eyes are still into purple this year. I bet everyone going to turtle creek has about a 100 purple hair jigs in thier arsenal just waiting to get wet!! I stocked up on a few extra colors just in case.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Got One said:


> I sure hope the eyes are still into purple this year. I bet everyone going to turtle creek has about a 100 purple hair jigs in thier arsenal just waiting to get wet!! I stocked up on a few extra colors just in case.


HA! I was thinking the same thing...I know I'm on a mission to stock up on purple as well! I hope them eyes forgot over the winter what purple looks like!


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Got One said:


> I sure hope the eyes are still into purple this year. I bet everyone going to turtle creek has about a 100 purple hair jigs in thier arsenal just waiting to get wet!! I stocked up on a few extra colors just in case.


I still have my arsenal of all the other colors onboard, and some new ones to try also. The benefits of making your own tackle is being able to try something new the fish have never seen before hoping to start a feeding frenzy before the rest of the lake catches on. I make my own lead and soft plastics.


----------



## Moonlighter (Jun 20, 2006)

Was just up at Erie Outfitters. Craig told me one of his customers hammered a limit out of Catawba on a Chartreuse Hair Jig, Mint Green & White.


----------



## Two Hip (Oct 27, 2005)

I am just testing this picture deal.Man I have to sign in on every page that loads to be able to post.What is the deal????


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

The only thing different for me is that every time I leave, I have to sign in the next time I come back, even if I don't log out. Also, all I had to do to sign in was hit the first letter of my name and it automaticaly came up with password. Now I have to type everything out. No big deal though. Sounds like a cookie thing. I don't have any probs. surfing the site though.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Hey Eyesman, 
Just wondering if you received any feedback on your jigs. Something I learned after posting my pictures which the jigs kind of looked like yours. 
1. Too much hair, go back and look at Shortdrifts jig, makes sense now, too much hair and it will look like a ball not flowing with the water like something swimming.
2. You pulled the winding to tight on the jigs when tieing them see how it is flairing, pull but not nearly as tight and the hair will flow behind the jig.
This is what I learned and you are also, so start again please. I am on my 4 batch and they are starting to look right, I also bought some other bucktail colors yellow and black sounds good. Maybe thats what I will do during the storm tomorrow.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Yep, I see what you mean. I saw a few last year that were flared, don't know if they caught fish. I've been looking at the ones on here and definitely see the difference. Thanks for the heads up. 

Was just gonna post when I saw your suggestion... about something I said earlier...about making our own... before the whole lake catches on... I think it is more so the whole lake *can* catch on. At least out buds. Thanks.

Yeh, looks like we're gonna get a good blast tomorrow. Hopefully the last.


----------



## Moonlighter (Jun 20, 2006)

I don't totally agree with some of those points. In my opinion, a few of the sparser jigs shown are tied with bucktail to closely resemble the hair jigs, which by the poor quality of the craft hair, is sparse. They are done well to that end if you ask me and no doubt work. Craft hair does not abosorb water and it tends to clump and become matted, where a bucktail flows. There is nothing wrong with having a full bucktail and it won't ball up like craft hair, it just can't by it's nature or deer wouldn't last very long in this cold if their hair had a problem when wet. The hair jig bite lasts but a few weeks and then those jigs are tossed in a box to rust or fall apart. A quality bucktail, flowing and full will last a long time and can be used all year in a variety of settings, fresh or saltwater. As far as the flare, that is desirable to a point, more with some tiers than others. And some people who tie jigs cannot acheive it if they try. The flare on the Ultra heads does not come from pulling too tight, it's a mistake not to wind as tight as possible, you'll lose your hair faster if you don't wrap tight. The flare is caused by not building the base up thick enough to combat the over sized collar. If you don't want flare on the Ultra Heads, lay more thread down before you lay the hair on, that's all. The nature of the collar on the Ultra Head is to produce the flare by forcing the hair up around it. Take a look at the photos posted by Dale M. There are both Ultra Heads with the flared collar shown along side or with Fat Minnow or H jigs with a round collar. You can clearly see one flares more than the other and it's cuz of the collar.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

The people around here fish for bass or panfish more than anything, plus I've tied some musky tails for a commercial outfit, and they all want the flair. You're right *moonlighter*, getting the flair can be a science. Guess I've got that down fairly well. But if I don't need the flair, or so much flair, for walleye, I can adapt. I guess I'll just have to experiment, bring a few different styles, and see which ones catch fish. 

That's why I love this site... I'm not one to take anyone's word as gospel anyway... but here I can get several ideas, from several different people, put em all together, and see what works for me.

Thanks guys, *all* your input is appreciated.

Brian


----------



## Moonlighter (Jun 20, 2006)

Yea Brian, it's all about playing with it. The worst part is getting your fingers to fit into the program most of the time. I hate some heads more than others for sure and struggle with many, the Ultra's in particular. Buddy told me to have two bobbins, one with E, one with A. Build your base with the E, then secure the hair with the A. Seems to help me quite a bit on those styles. As far as the flare, the bucktail will always lay down when moving in the water and flow, but without the flare, it won't open up when it pauses and that is what triggers many strikes, especially in saltwater. That opening or flaring is what resembles a squid's propulsion and why it is so desirable to so many. It works and it's why a bucktail is as deadly as weapon as there is.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

That's what I think too, but I'd never used them for walleye before. That's ok. I took some of the ones that had a real large flare and just added a couple more wraps to tame them down a bit, a little more flare than but more like the ones in this post so far. So far I've only wrapped some purple heads with purple bucktail. I'm going to keep toying and make some of several different colors and combinations. I've got time.

Just got myself, some friends and family dug out. Wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. They got it worse to the south of me. Just a cruel reminder that winter is still here. 

Well, til I can get out and work on the boat, I'll go to the cave and work on tackle. Lots of ideas rolling around up there. We'll see what I come up with.

Thanks.

Brian


----------



## Moonlighter (Jun 20, 2006)

Play around long enough and you'll find favorite colors to work with mechanically speaking. Black, Red and Purple are the worst it seems to me, and in that order. White the best of course, then chartreuse, pink and blue for me, on the best side I mean. The dye on the darker colors seems to make most of the hair more thick, coarse and stiff which sucks, also, much shorter on the black especially. And on any color, the closer to the thick end, the stiffer it gets. Just have fun playing no matter what.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I saw the question earlier in the post but no answer... what sizes are working best? I've got all sizes of jigs, but i'm afraid some are too light for the lake.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

eyesman_01 said:


> I saw the question earlier in the post but no answer... what sizes are working best? I've got all sizes of jigs, but i'm afraid some are too light for the lake.


That all boils down to the wind and waves on any given day. My preference is to use just enough weight to be able to keep contact with the bottom without having a ton of line out. The more wind and waves, the heavier the jig. When it's relatively calm out, I like to use 1/4-3/8 oz jig. When it's rough out, i'm most likely using a 5/8-3/4 oz jig.

I went out on a headboat last year jigging the reefs (my boat was still in storage), and me and three other guys limited out fairly quickly. We were using 1/4 ouncers (it was a calm day). Everyone else had a fish or two. I noticed that they were all casting hub cap sized jigs. The 1/4 ouncers were falling slower, and that was what the walleyes wanted on that particular day.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

eyesman,

ya might want still consider some of them lighter smaller jigs. in your arsnal.... once in a great while that lake does lay down and having the smaller lighter presentain would be key..... so if ya got a different varity you ight be better off in this situation so dont be afraid to have a scalled down version.....

sounds like its working out for ya.. and your having a blast. i hope ya nail them on your jigs!!!


frank


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

i guess Het beat me to it.......


keep the smaller jigs! just my opinion..


frank


----------



## Moonlighter (Jun 20, 2006)

I would third that advice, the slower the better on the fall is usually best as the bait is usually taken when falling. The Ultra's, teardrops, etc., fall pretty fast and come back faster in the case of the snap jigging routine. They cut through the water best and why they're so popular when snapping. Your roundhead type will fall a bit slower and as Het said, just enough weight is always enough, not just on Erie, but anywhere. Notice Shorty's jig is a roundhead for the slower fall, where most others are the faster fallers or snap jigging types. The H Jig is probably in the middle of that range and a good one all around, very easy to tie hair on. I drift a lot at Mosquito and start at 1/64th oz jigs and adjust up as needed when the winds come up.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I've been making my own jigs for a few years now for around this area. I have anywhere from 1/16 to 3/4 in ball, standup, and a couple other "custom" jigheads, along with weight forward spinner (2 styles, 4 sizes), and several kinds of sinkers including inlines and snap weight (up to 4 oz.), plus I do wire forms, etc., etc. 

Kind of a hobby/hopeful business. I don't know if you've heard of Poor Boy's Baits/LureCraft or "Bite-Me" Tackle, the first is family, and the other is friends. I've done work for both of them, but they are into the bass industry, I'm hoping to find something for walleye that would sell. But in the meantime, as long as my hobby catches me fish, I'll be happy. Thanks again guys.


----------



## Moonlighter (Jun 20, 2006)

Heard of the first two anyway. Can you do Horsey Heads, 3/4 and 1 oz?


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Sorry, no I don't have the mold. But I see Do-It has one listed. It uses 4/0 and 5/0 hooks respectively. That size they actually call the "seahorse jig".

If there was a market for them I could pick up the mold. 

Bite-Me makes the "shakey head" jig Kevin VanDam won the elite 50 on.


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

Hey Het, 

Thanks for that website. I ordered 48 today. mostly 5/8oz and one card of 1/2 oz. All I fished last year was the 5/8, gonna give the halfs a try on some calmer days this year though. Should be set for this year and possibly next with the Jigs. That was a good website with a great price. I will post it again for any of those who didnt see it the first time as I did not.

http://www.captainhookstackle.com/

Happy fishing all, and cant wait to see everyone back out on the water again this year.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

woodworker2001 said:


> Hey Het,
> 
> Thanks for that website. I ordered 48 today. mostly 5/8oz and one card of 1/2 oz. All I fished last year was the 5/8, gonna give the halfs a try on some calmer days this year though. Should be set for this year and possibly next with the Jigs. That was a good website with a great price. I will post it again for any of those who didnt see it the first time as I did not.
> 
> ...


I got my jigs today. I hope I picked some good colors!


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Has anyone tried a bucktail w/rattle? I made up a few today and wondered if they would do any good.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I tried other colors last year and purple was the only thing I caught eyes on, make sure you have stingers on them as most fish will come on them. 

others on the boat did okay with chartruse and clown blad baits, vibee and heddon.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Here's a pic of one. Purple head, purple/chartreuse tail, with rattle.


----------



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

Throw all but the baby blue ones away. I used ONE jig last year to catch all of my fish, baby blue, and it was without a stinger.


----------



## cw261 (May 11, 2004)

Keep a couple of purples, just in case


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I wouldn't say throw em away the concensus by telling by this thread is purple is the best.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

jans netcraft has them too .just got an email flyer .$1.69 ea.


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

Mine came to 1.35/ea from the website. I ordered 2 cards of purple one of baby blue and one chart/orange. I saw fish caught on all of them at the correct time, but by far the purple was hands down stand by. Start with it switch if it isnt producing and if the others dont produce quickly go back.

That includes shipping
they were $63 for the 48 I bought


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

I got the 5/8 ounce because that was alwayst he Erie Dearie size I used at the islands when I was younger.

Maybe I should order some lighter ones too?


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

5/8 all I used last year!!! caught fish everytime.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

we're still on this topic....... man...



so, to wrap all this up in one bit... purple it is than.





frank


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

I hear purple, purple, purple, baby blue, and ...... purple. 

You guys are cutting yourself short if you don't throw some green in your box. There were several days last year where I out-fished all the other guys on the boat with green vs. their purple, black or baby blue. They are all good colors, but I'm telling you, get some jigs with a green apple head and a two tone body, bright and dark green with some flashabou. You'll be happy you did, I guarentee it!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I have a small assortment of blues. purple, purple/pink and GREEN 

I do carry them but only find myself catching on purple, hey look at all the cranks we carry around, I am only 15 colors shy of having every Reef Runner colors there are including the Xtreme tackle colors that's close to 90!! , plus every bomber, Renosky, and HJ's not to mention thundersticks and all the other oddballs, x rap, minnow raps, shad raps, etc. Of course a variety pack is needed but colors do catch fisherman I'm one of them. 

I did lose a couple on green though. LOL


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

K gonefishin said:


> I have a small assortment of blues. purple, purple/pink and GREEN
> 
> I do carry them but only find myself catching on purple, hey look at all the cranks we carry around, I am only 15 colors shy of having every Reef Runner colors there are including the Xtreme tackle colors that's close to 90!! , plus every bomber, Renosky, and HJ's not to mention thundersticks and all the other oddballs, x rap, minnow raps, shad raps, etc. Of course a variety pack is needed but colors do catch fisherman I'm one of them.
> 
> I did lose a couple on green though. LOL


I just did the math, you have approximently a down payment on a mansion wrapped up in cranks. Sweet!


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Noone ever said being a successful walleye fisherman was cheap!!!


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

5/8??? That heavy huh? I better start tying. LOL


----------



## XTackle (Jan 28, 2007)

I have Bad news, We have 123 colors and I know there are a few that we don't carry. But 90 is a good effort and we Thank you. 

Ed Fiore
Xtreme Tackle


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Xtreme Tackle said:


> I have Bad news, We have 123 colors and I know there are a few that we don't carry. But 90 is a good effort and we Thank you.
> 
> Ed Fiore
> Xtreme Tackle


800 Purple Wild Thing available yet?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i have plenty of the old school colors. but the purples are the hot item. i guess the resemble gobi's???


----------



## KYBOB (May 5, 2004)

eyesman 01
What kind of head is that in your last pic.? Is that a Do-it mold & if so, which one?
KYBOB


----------



## XTackle (Jan 28, 2007)

Purple Wildthing is out and should be in most of the stores we support
Ed


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

*KYBOB*, nope sorry, that is a "Bite-Me" Tackle item. Ted and Kim are good friends of mine. He had some seconds laying around and I had an idea for a rattlin' bucktail. Figured I'd make a few up and see if the fish liked a little noise with their meal.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

DANG IT. I thought I was close to having em all, ohh well just looks like I have to order more. 

Ed I actually went through all of your site and drop downs and wrote down the ones I need so I hope you got the rest of em, It's almost a goal to have every color out there, I'm getting close.  


ErieAngler You have no idea, now I am going to start a blade collection, can't wait, I have some but not nearly what I want/need.


----------



## KYBOB (May 5, 2004)

eyesman_01 
Thanks, Good lookin jig. I like those cross hook eyes in a jig. Does look more like a bass jig though after taking a second look at it. Don't see why it wouldn't work just as good as the others.
Thanks again.
KYBOB


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Yeh, it's originally a tube jig. Those hooks are the 3/0 Gamakatsu 60&#176; Sproat Flat Eye. They were a discontinued item and now Gamakatsu makes them exclusively for Ted. That flat eye is better for going over rocks, stumps, etc. And the rattle he uses is the loudest made. After reading the previous posts (5/8 oz.) I've got some 1/2 oz. I'm gonna tie up too. Figured it would be a good base for a walleye jig also. We'll find out.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm also working on some standup jigs with rattle, and ballhead with rattle.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

K gonefishin said:


> DANG IT. I thought I was close to having em all, ohh well just looks like I have to order more.
> 
> Ed I actually went through all of your site and drop downs and wrote down the ones I need so I hope you got the rest of em, It's almost a goal to have every color out there, I'm getting close.
> 
> ...


I tell you man, it's an addiction. I want two of EVERYTHING, maybe three, four, five. I spend so much on fishing tackle I can't move out of my apartment. It's one of those things, you pick up a couple here, couple there, it adds up. I don't have nearly the collection you speak of, but I'm off to a start. Do you run into this same scenario, that no matter how many colors, sizes, types, etc you have of something, 80% of the time you fish the same program. Obviously it works, or we wouldn't do, and it works good. Yet enough is never enough when you're in the tackle isle. I need to mfg fishing lures for a living and quit this desk job , heck if I couldn't make it big at least I'd have fun doing it.

BTW, Ive never bought a blade bait, but I want to give em' a shot this spring, just to catch the eyes on something new.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

eyesman_01 said:


> I'm also working on some standup jigs with rattle, and ballhead with rattle.
> 
> View attachment 7495





Those are some nice looking jigs. Make sure you get to the outing on Friday, so we can try them out.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Those are some nice looking jigs. Make sure you get to the outing on Friday, so we can try them out.


What is the date of the outing? Does anyone know if any campsites are left? I keep forgeting to call. I have place close by if not, but would like to meet and hang out with everyone.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Oh, I'll be there on friday. You can count on it. It's marked in red on my calandar. National Holiday you know. Yeh, I need to get my camp site reserved yet also. Haven't decided whether to take the night dock or not. Would be nice so I don't have to pull the boat out each time I come in during the day. What is security like?

Erie Angler.... April 21 & 22.... plus friday and monday for me.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

It is April 21st & 22nd (Saturday and Sunday). Me, Shortdrift, CW261, and about five or six others are arriving Friday about noon for some fishing and eating. We are going to stay until Monday late afternoon. Anyone and everyone is more than welcome to come early, and stay late. I believe eyesman 01 is coming on Friday, as well. He'll probably hop in my boat on Friday and see if we can't lose some of those beautiful jigs in the rocks.

I'm sure that there are plenty of campsites left. I doubt if anyone has even reserved one yet.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

eyesman_01 said:


> What is security like?
> 
> .




GotOne has stayed there several times over the years. He has never had a problem. I think he leaves his boat there for a month or two while the fishing is hot that way.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

I'll be there Friday as well,Not sure what time exactly but hopefully before noon.

As far as security goes, there's no gaurds watching things but I've been going there since 1999 and never heard of ANY problems what so ever. This is basically a small fishing community which everyone respects and honors there fellow anglers........ Hopefully there's no exception to this rule in the near future!!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hetfieldinn said:


> It is April 21st & 22nd (Saturday and Sunday). Me, Shortdrift, CW261, and about five or six others are arriving Friday about noon for some fishing and eating. We are going to stay until Monday late afternoon. Anyone and everyone is more than welcome to come early, and stay late. I believe eyesman 01 is coming on Friday, as well. He'll probably hop in my boat on Friday and see if we can't lose some of those beautiful jigs in the rocks.
> 
> I'm sure that there are plenty of campsites left. I doubt if anyone has even reserved one yet.


My plan is to arrive Friday and hopefully get in some late day fishing as well. It all depends on my brother's work schedule that day...I have Friday off, and if his schedule works out, we'll be at the lake before noon!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Here is a sample of the jigs I got for the spring reef fishing. I noticed from most pictures posted here, the hair is more sparse than these. My question is does that seem to be a factor or not? I have plenty so I was going to trim some hair off of some of them...is that necessary or recommended? All will get stingers added also. Any and all suggestions are greatly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

I have the same ones. I have trimmed some of the hair too. They work well either way, but seem to have more drag when you jig if you dont trim some of the hair off. I still have the best luck with the chessy lookin' ones with 2 strands of hair left. The fish don't know the difference.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

fugarwi7 said:


> Here is a sample of the jigs I got for the spring reef fishing. I noticed from most pictures posted here, the hair is more sparse than these. My question is does that seem to be a factor or not? I have plenty so I was going to trim some hair off of some of them...is that necessary or recommended? All will get stingers added also. Any and all suggestions are greatly appreciated.
> Thanks.


did you buy those or tie them? those are some good looking jigs. all i would do to them is tip with a minnow


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

ezbite...got them from Steve at www.slevad.com.

They cost a little more than some of the others, but I liked them the best...I will spill more beer while fishing than I spent on the difference in price, so I wasn't too concerned about the extra money spent!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Sooooooo, where's the stingers...????


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Sooooooo, where's the stingers...????


oh no,the S word.....................not again


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Dare I mention I heard some where that is cheating?


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

I went to visit shortdrift yesterday and he is improving.. he gave me a few of his new jigs he made.. they look pretty awesome... We molded the standup jigs this winter to try and keep the hooks away from the zebras... I still have to attatch the cheater hooks!!!


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Chip,
that is an awsome looking jig. Shortdrift has really outdone himself on this one, where can i get some?
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> Just in case you are interested you will be able to rent my "Sure Fire" jigs at the outing. It will be $1.00 per hour but I will require a $7.00 deposite.  This pricing is only good for advanced orders placed and paid for by 2-15-2007. A premium of $.50 per hour will be charged if rented at the outing as well as an additional $3.00 on the deposite since i'm sure the jig's will be in demand after my first :B  morning.


Ron..... here is an earlier post from shortdrift... LOL......


----------



## fishy1 (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey Krusty, 
Let me know if they have any left.
I'll be up there in a few weeks when the walleye are back.
Fishy1


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Chip,
Yes i remember Shortdrifts post, I guess i missed his February deadline or I might have paid the price LOL 
ron


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

yeah... I guess he cut himself "short" on the deadline???? I couldnt help it Ron.... If you are at the outing and run into me I will make sure you get at least one.... Right now I am just praying that he can just be well enough to go to the big show!!!! I know that it is one of his goals right now... so keep up the support and the trash talking to keep him motivated!!!!!!!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

misfit said:


> oh no,the S word.....................not again


misfit ..........do i got to start geting out the charts again?


----------

